# hiding razors in your mouth?



## danny81 (Oct 16, 2007)

is this legal?


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 16, 2007)

legal: probably
stupid: definetly


----------



## Delusional (Oct 16, 2007)

wtf...


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 16, 2007)

Delusional said:


> wtf...



LOL..exact response I had when I saw the title


----------



## Delusional (Oct 16, 2007)

keep an eye on this thread, because things could get interesting..just a hunch. i see this thread going somewhere, though. ..and its definitely not up-hill..


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2007)

retard says what?


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 16, 2007)

Giving a lot of forced blowjobs are we?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2007)

I never would have believed it, but you are becoming as retarded as kenwood.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Giving a lot of forced blowjobs are we?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2007)

Swallow.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I never would have believed it, but you are becoming as retarded as kenwood.


They are like weeds, you kill them and next thing you know they grow back.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Giving a lot of forced blowjobs are we?


Sorry, but I laughed again.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

You know, I think I figured out his fascination for the black culture.
He likes black dick, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2007)

I think he does it for attention and nothing more.  He's a kid, what do you expect from a kid..........Stupidity!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 16, 2007)

danny81 said:


> is this legal?



i genuinely wonder why you would ask this


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 16, 2007)

Well danny, I understand where you are coming from. After my few stints in the slammer I thought about bringing in a razor to castrate "Bubba" the next time he tried to make me his bitch.  They will actually use a glove to swipe your mouth for the razor when they lock you up. I recommend keeping the blade covered and shoving it AT LEAST 12 inches up your ass, use a rod like a old cannon to get it way back there.  If you get it far enough they want get it, just wait for it to come out. 

I am really trying to be more helpful, hope that answers your question.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2007)

i just saw some psycho rapist murderer in The Stendhal Syndrome do that. 





things didn't turn out so well for him.


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

How about just not acting like a jackass, not getting your ass thrown in jail, and not having to worry about where the fuck it's possible to stick a razor blade? Anyone thought of that one yet? Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2007)

seriously, it would be considered a concealed weapon. you'd be in a heap of shit.


----------



## highpockets (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks to me like that's Mike Tyson as your Avatar. Ooooookay! Nuff said!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 17, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Giving a lot of forced blowjobs are we?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

i can already do it its real ez. im just wondering if its legal. for example if i go t a giants game or something and i dont want to get patted down.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2007)

You ought to be so proud of yourself 

Reason number 167393303 why I don't have kids.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You ought to be so proud of yourself
> 
> Reason number 167393303 why I don't have kids.



Dipshits like that are a result of shitty parents.


----------



## highpockets (Oct 17, 2007)

Why don't you just take a "one-hitter" and your coke to the game. Do they ever ask you why you're carrying a mirror?


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You ought to be so proud of yourself
> 
> Reason number 167393303 why I don't have kids.



One of those 167393303 reasons had to be because they shit themselves.  Am I right?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2007)

Nah,  I could handle that.  Nah, kids themselves I love and could handle.  If they could stay young forever, I'd have a ton of them.  The fact that they will become teenagers at some point is when I would probably go to jail for child abuse LOL.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dipshits like that are a result of shitty parents.



Most accurate thing posted this week.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2007)

I've always been afraid I would be a bad parent because I have such little patience. 

That's why I chose to not have kids.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Nah,  I could handle that.  Nah, kids themselves I love and could handle.  If they could stay young forever, I'd have a ton of them.  The fact that they will become teenagers at some point is when I would probably go to jail for child abuse LOL.




New photo of Kyle in my Gallery to look at...  It is pretty cute.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dipshits like that are a result of shitty parents.



No doubt.  I think that a lot of crappy children are the direct result of parents feeding their kids junk food and sitting them in front of the TV and never really talking to them.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

alright back to topic. is it legal to walk around with a razor inyour mouth.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright back to topic. is it legal to walk around with a razor inyour mouth.



I think the topic was changed because it was so asinine.

(Asinine?  Look it up Danny.  Dictionary.com is a good place to look since I am sure you don't own one)


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

fuck u. how the fuck is it asinine. u have a betttter place to hide it?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 17, 2007)

why are you hiding it in the first place?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> fuck u. how the fuck is it asinine. u have a betttter place to hide it?



the point is, no law abiding citizen has the need to hide a fucking razor anywhere let alone an orifice.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> fuck u. how the fuck is it asinine. u have a betttter place to hide it?



I can think of a better place for you to shove a razorblade.

I think the point is, there is no good reason to want to have a razorblade with you.  What do you need to have one for?  Unless you plan on slitting your wrists - I might support that, but please do it at home, alone so nobody will save you.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

w.e its prolly legal


----------



## PreMier (Oct 17, 2007)

PreMier said:


> why are you hiding it in the first place?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> w.e its prolly legal



who's prolly?  if she is legal, post pics


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 17, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> who's prolly?  if she is legal, post pics



Does anyone really want pictures of the girls danny knows?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Does anyone really want pictures of the girls danny knows?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

bio-chem said:


>



What's with the crying?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> *That's why I chose to not have kids*.


You have us at IM.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You ought to be so proud of yourself
> 
> Reason number 167393303 why I don't have kids.


 

Just out of wondering, what's reason 145522784?   I agree with all the other 167393302 of them, but I've forgotten that one.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's with the crying?



a picture of that woman should make any heterosexual man cry. i was hoping for a good looking girls pics. instead its a crack whore


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> a picture of that woman should make any heterosexual man cry. i was hoping for a good looking girls pics. instead its a crack whore



We're talking about danny's girlfriend here.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> We're talking about danny's girlfriend here.



Shouldn't it be a transsexual rapper then?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Shouldn't it be a transsexual rapper then?



I guess that I was aiming too high.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

lmao its a proven fact tone athletic guys like me get mroe hotter girls then jacked out guys like u


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Shouldn't it be a transsexual rapper then?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Athletic eh. HAHAHAHA
you are 15 and wouldn't know athletic if it slapped you in the face.

Oh I forgot shoving razors in your cheek is a sport in the hood.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

if u ever slapped me across the face i would blow ur fucking head off


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> if u ever slapped me across the face i would blow u


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> if u ever slapped me across the face i would blow ur fucking head off



Is that a threat?


Or are you just too fucking stupid to comprehend that sentence?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

u threatened me first.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow you really are a fucking moron.  My 3 year old son.... shit my 1 year old son has more intelligence then you.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

rly? thats y im gunna make more money then btoh ur kids combined.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 17, 2007)

wow, danny you are a moron.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> rly? thats y im gunna make more money then btoh ur kids combined.



I didn't know that getting on your knees paid that well.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> u threatened me first.



danny. sometimes it is better to remain silent and thought a fool, then to open ones mouth and remove all doubt.  

keep this small bit of wisdom in mind every time you post


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny not pulling a full wagon.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> rly? thats y im gunna make more money then btoh ur kids combined.


Gee Danny, maybe when they reach 15 they might just catch up to you.


----------



## Twigz (Oct 17, 2007)

Daniel it is illegal to carry a "concealed weapon". The razor blade in your mouth is a "conealed weapon, therefore it is illegal.

I am also curious why you would feel the need to have to care one around with you??


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny not the brightest star in the sky.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> rly? thats y im gunna make more money then btoh ur kids combined.



I would love to hear these goals you have planned out.

What is there an armoured truck coming in 20 minutes you gots to jack?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I didn't know that getting on your knees paid that well.



50 cent pays his fluffers well. How else do you think danny is so paid and gangsta.

Let these hatas know playa playa


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

no  im gunna be a pro mma ighter.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's light is on but no one's home.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

Twigz said:


> Daniel it is illegal to carry a "concealed weapon". The razor blade in your mouth is a "conealed weapon, therefore it is illegal.
> 
> I am also curious why you would feel the need to have to care one around with you??



thnk u for the irst raeal answer


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's not the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 17, 2007)

You know you're not allowed to stab anyone in MMA right?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's a few screws short of a hardware store.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> thnk u for the irst raeal answer



 

damnit kid. take 2 seconds and re-read this shit before you hit enter.

thank you for the real first answer. out of 7 words you got 3 correct


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Danny's a few screws short of a hardware store.



keep em comming


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 17, 2007)

my nickname used to be bazooka tooth

I hid bazookas in my mouth, I have you beat big time!


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yanick said:


> You know you're not allowed to stab anyone in MMA right?



read my jounal


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no  im gunna be a pro mma ighter.




Ah you to be young and naive again.  Yeah when I was 14 I was going to be a pro hockey player, or a pro ball player.

You do realize that being a pro athlete is like winning the lottery.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

yah but im gunna really do it.


----------



## Twigz (Oct 17, 2007)

As i see it MMA is slowly trying to become considered a professional sport. If you are getting arrested for attempted murder and assault with a deadly weapon I don't beleive they will have much intrest in allowing you to fight in the big leagues. Just my two cents, but try to keep out of trouble if you want to do anything but street fighting for the rest of your life.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 17, 2007)

why are you doing this again?

for protection?

what if someone punches you in the face? double owned, you will have a blade stuck in your mouth/throat....

dont be an idiot sir....seriously.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's a few cards short of a full deck.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Danny's not the sharpest knife in the drawer.



He is not the sharpest razor blade in the mouth....


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Athletic eh. HAHAHAHA
> you are 15 and wouldn't know athletic if it slapped you in the face.
> 
> Oh I forgot shoving razors in your cheek is a sport in the hood.





danny81 said:


> u threatened me first.



Danny you are an idiot.  There is no threat in Iain's post.

He said you wouldn't know athletic if it slapped you in the face.  He did not say he was going to do anything to you.  There is a big difference.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's a few fries short of a Happy Meal.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Danny's a few cards short of a full deck.



My favorite is "You're not the sharpest tool in the shed".


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> yah but im gunna really do it.


 
Don't worry kid, I believe you.

Now if you don't mind, I'll just take my flying pig off this cloud to buy some spangle-juice from the janga-janga man on the country of jimba-wogga.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like.  He is a fucking retard.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> thnk u for the irst raeal answer



Wow, you got the spelling correct for 3 out of 7 words and one of them was even a 6 letter word.  You're getting better.

Good luck being a fighter.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's about as sharp as a marble.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny couldn't hit the floor if he fell on it.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the way Danny can unite everyone on this board.  There are many different opinions and disagreements here but everyone can agree that Danny is an idiot.

It is nice to have something we all agree on.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's a poster child for birth control.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I like the way Danny can unite everyone on this board. There are many different opinions and disagreements here but everyone can agree that Danny is an idiot.
> 
> It is nice to have something we all agree on.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no  im gunna be a pro mma ighter.



You are going to l live in cell block D with the other criminals.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny doesn't know whether to scratch his watch or wind his butt.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny is a great example of why you should avoid inbreeding.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's wheel is spinning but the hamster is dead.
No Danny, you can't get the same pleasure with a dead hampster.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny has an IQ lower than plant life.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny donated his brain to science before he was done with it.
He tried donating his penis but there wasn't much to work with.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Danny is a great example of why you should avoid inbreeding.



wow stfu already   lol we get it you hate the kid but plz.......slow it down


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> wow stfu already  lol we get it you hate the kid but plz.......slow it down


No.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny's proof that evolution CAN go in reverse.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> wow stfu already   lol we get it you hate the kid but plz.......slow it down



No keep it going.  They are funny as hell.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny once tripped over the cordless phone.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny once tried putting M&M's in alphabetical order.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny 0   Min0 Lee 46


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

He was even fired from the M&M's factory for throwing out all of the W's.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny looked at an orange juice box for 2 hrs. just because it said CONCENTRATE.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Danny 0   Min0 Lee 46



would you tell him he is the winner already?


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> would you tell him he is the winner already?


 
It's only the 1st quarter by the way Min0 is going......


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

goob said:


> It's only the 1st quarter by the way Min0 is going......



Wait until he busts out Photoshop.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> would you tell him he is the winner already?


I have him on the ropes but he's a master at the MMA so I better make sure he's out for the count.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Wait until he busts out Photoshop.


 
It's going to be a massacre.........


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny once asked me what letter came after X I said Y, he said I just wanted to know.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

this might be the best thread danny has ever created


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

Geez! This has been busy since I checked it his morning. I was wondering what it takes to get a good thread going. Clearly a mindless dumbass posting mindless dumbass comments is just the thing. Hmm.. Who knew?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> You have us at IM.


 This is very true.  I don't need anymore kids.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Just out of wondering, what's reason 145522784?   I agree with all the other 167393302 of them, but I've forgotten that one.


Don't want to get fat


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Danny not the brightest star in the sky.


  That's a good one.  I always use - not the brightest bulb on the Christmas Tree.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> thnk u for the irst raeal answer


What's Israel got to do with putting razors in your pussy?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> wow stfu already   lol we get it you hate the kid but plz.......slow it down



Stfu, Mino is on a roll.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 17, 2007)

maniclion said:


> What's Israel got to do with putting razors in your pussy?



good question


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



I literally lol'd at that pic.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

mino. your on fire. your going to make this kid cry. there is no way he is coming back after this


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> w.e its prolly legal



i said on page 1 that it would be considered a concealed weapon and you would be in a heap of shit. obviously that means it is not legal.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh holy shit I take a nap for 40 minutes and the thread goes epic.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

Twigz said:


> As i see it MMA is slowly trying to become considered a professional sport. If you are getting arrested for attempted murder and assault with a deadly weapon I don't beleive they will have much intrest in allowing you to fight in the big leagues. Just my two cents, but try to keep out of trouble if you want to do anything but street fighting for the rest of your life.


tyson got arreested peltny o times


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

alright mino u live in NYC how about u stopn being a pussy and say shit to my face.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

Big G said:


> Geez! This has been busy since I checked it his morning. I was wondering what it takes to get a good thread going. Clearly a mindless dumbass posting mindless dumbass comments is just the thing. Hmm.. Who knew?



u think ur tuf? u from columbus ohio? go talk shit to my boy young C^zar hes from there 2


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

What are you going to do.... bust a cap in his ass.


----------



## brogers (Oct 17, 2007)

Isn't danny81 like 17 years old?  It's pretty stupid to be so hard on a kid (if he is as young as I thought).  Although, I would think after 2,170 posts his spelling would be better than it currently is.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> u think ur tuf? u from columbus ohio? go talk shit to my boy young C^zar hes from there 2



dude if you cant hang with people making fun of you for saying stuff, then leave.

thatd be best for everybody involved


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow what you being all sensitive for?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright mino u live in NYC how about u stopn being a pussy and shit to my face.


Lee will hold you down while min0 takes a protien crap on your face.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

fine u wanna be a bitch and use 2 people. ill bring people 2.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> fine u wanna be a bitch and use 2 people. ill bring people 2.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

i hope u no that is mike tyson ur dissing not me right. and u have way to much fucking time on ur hands get a life


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

So many men so little time.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 17, 2007)

ok kid calm down they are just havin a little fun with ya and your freakin out.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i hope u no that is mike tyson ur dissing not me right. and u have way to much fucking time on ur hands get a life


You mean to tell me that's not you? 
Wait till Tyson finds out your impersonating him, your next thread will be "is it legal to hide a razor up my butt"

I have as much time as you do trying to justify hiding a blade in your mouth.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

it doesnt take long. i learned how to do it in scool in one period. some bitches practice with a dull razor but it takes longer to learn.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> it doesnt take long. i learned how to do it in scool in one period. some bitches practice with a dull razor but it takes longer to learn.



dude i hope you were spitting blood.  you still havent given any reason on this earth why someone might need to keep a razor in their mouth


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i hope u no that is mike tyson ur dissing not me right. and *u have way to much fucking time on ur hands get a life*



said shortly before stating that you spent time in SCHOOL learning how to carry razors in your mouth

that time could be spent learning something more useful.....maybe?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> it doesnt take long. i learned how to do it in scool in one period. some bitches practice with a dull razor but it takes longer to learn.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> dude i hope you were spitting blood.  you still havent given any reason on this earth why someone might need to keep a razor in their mouth



I thought my reason was very plausible.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> said shortly before stating that you spent time in SCHOOL learning how to carry razors in your mouth
> 
> that time could be spent learning something more useful.....maybe?



it was during almuerzo


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> said shortly before stating that you spent time in SCHOOL learning how to carry razors in your mouth
> 
> that time could be spent learning something more useful.....maybe?



Who needs those outdated subject like English and Math?  Razor 101 is where it's at, possibly with a minor in Gangsta Impersonation.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> it was during almuerzo



Ive never even heard of that?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Who needs those outdated subject like English and Math?  Razor 101 is where it's at, possibly with a minor in Gangsta Impersonation.



wat part of new york r u frum


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 17, 2007)

ohhh I just looked it up, it is Spanish for lunch....So your school feeds you razorblades?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Oh holy shit I take a nap for 40 minutes and the thread goes epic.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What are you going to do.... bust a cap in his ass.



W3rd.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2007)

This is where the kids get it from.  Watch the end of this trailer.  Rap stars are poisoning our youth.





YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Stop it Min0... if I laugh again today I'm going to burst a kidney.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

On second thought, it would be worth it. Please continue.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

i never ctually saw that movie but i heard its scik. BTW everyone in NYC does that.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i never ctually saw that movie but i heard its scik. BTW everyone in NYC does that.



Min0 doesn't.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> keep an eye on this thread, because things could get interesting..just a hunch. i see this thread going somewhere, though. ..and its definitely not up-hill..



o snap!! i fuckin called it from the start !! rofl, i knew this thread was going to be good


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> o snap!! i fuckin called it from the start !! rofl, i knew this thread was going to be good



I don't think anyone was under the impression it was going to be informative with a title like that.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mista said:


> I don't think anyone was under the impression it was going to be informative with a title like that.



I was sort of hoping for a step by step tutorial so I would be prepared when the crips started treadin on my turf and trying to outdo me at the local rap-offs.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i never ctually saw that movie but i heard its scik. BTW everyone in NYC does that.


Not true.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i never ctually saw that movie but i heard its scik. BTW everyone in NYC does that.


Everyone in NYC does what?  Not watch stupid movies?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Everyone in NYC does what?  Not watch stupid movies?



He is trying to say that everyone in NYC carries a razor blade in their mouth.  God knows why he thinks this but he does.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

all the people in my area do and i have lived all over NYC


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> all the people in my area do and i have lived all over NYC



I'm so sure.  You've lived in every borough?


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> all the people in my area do and i have lived all over NYC



Why? So they can cut someone? 

No offense but where you live seems like a shit hole.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny somehow you actually make all those retard gang bangers look intelligent when comparing them to you.

Next time I am in New York, I would love too "spar" with you. But you gotta let me video tape it and plaster it all over the internet.


EDIT:

SHIT I FORGOT TO MAKE IT SO DANNY CAN READ IT

dany sumhow u aculy mke all dem ritarded gang bgners lok intlgent when comaring dem to you.

Next time I am up in yo joint, Iz woud luv to "spar" wit ya. Butz you gotsa lest me vdeo tpae it and platser it all over the interwebbernet.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I'm so sure.  You've lived in every borough?



no. but i lived in  a bunch. i lived in wash heights(manahattan) queensbridge 4th floor(queens) fort greene (brooklyn)


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

iight ill def spar u. what rule? boxing, MMA, street?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no. but i lived in  a bunch. i lived in wash heights(manahattan) queensbridge 4th floor(queens) fort greene (brooklyn)



All shit holes.  I'm beginning to understand.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> iight ill def spar u. what rule? boxing, MMA, street?



street sparring.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe Danny will understad if I drew it for him.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2007)

Danny 2 days later...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2007)

Here Dannyboy, I bought you a cell warming gift...


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

lmao. omg, those last 3 pictures are the greatest.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> lmao. omg, those last 3 pictures are the greatest.



Ditto. This has only gotten more funny in a sad pathetic way.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> street sparring.



That's the style that involves hidden razors and homies to back you up.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 17, 2007)

WEll danny I dont think I could fight you street because we all know you embrace the black "Culture"(calling it that is a REAL streach) and we all know blacks dont fight fair.


----------



## Big G (Oct 18, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> WEll danny I dont think I could fight you street because we all know you embrace the black "Culture"(calling it that is a REAL streach) and we all know blacks dont fight fair.



 oooo... there you go... nothing like a good ol'-fashioned generalization of an entire population to fuel the fire ... whose turn next!? Is it mine... is it mine...?


----------



## Big G (Oct 18, 2007)

Still love Danzik's avatar... 

Squat indeed!

Anyway...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2007)

splash log is black


----------



## iMan323 (Oct 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah you to be young and naive again.  Yeah when I was 14 I was going to be a pro hockey player, or a pro ball player.
> 
> You do realize that being a pro athlete is like winning the lottery.



It's a mixed blessing...






I know quite a few former professional soccer players from England who quit because of massive injuries before they turned 18.  THey break their legs and they're expected to play within 6 weeks again.


----------



## iMan323 (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> all the people in my area do and i have lived all over NYC



dunno, I don't remember anyone carrying razor blades in their mouths in Bensonhurst, Bay Ridge, Brighton Beach, Astoria or Park Slope


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> tyson got arreested peltny o times



And look what he is doing today.  He can't fight worth a shit anymore and he's spent all his money.  He is basically a joke and a freak.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> BTW everyone in NYC does that.



Just like everyone listens to rap.  Danny, you live in your own little world


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 18, 2007)

Big G said:


> oooo... there you go... nothing like a good ol'-fashioned generalization of an entire population to fuel the fire ... whose turn next!? Is it mine... is it mine...?



Sorry I guess mistakenly did while trying to be PC, here you go this should make more sense.

WEll danny I dont think I could fight you street because we all know you embrace the nigger "Culture"(calling it that is a REAL streach) and we all know niggers dont fight fair.

BTW I dont think nigger refers to a race. I know niggers of every race.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 18, 2007)

Classic.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> Isn't danny81 like 17 years old?  It's pretty stupid to be so hard on a kid (if he is as young as I thought).  Although, I would think after 2,170 posts his spelling would be better than it currently is.



I don't get it dude. The only compassionate thing you have ever said was on danny's behalf.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 18, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> WEll danny I dont think I could fight you street because we all know you embrace the black "Culture"(calling it that is a REAL streach) and we all know blacks dont fight fair.



i wil wreck u in any form of fighting.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 18, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> dunno, I don't remember anyone carrying razor blades in their mouths in Bensonhurst, Bay Ridge, Brighton Beach, Astoria or Park Slope



they do in astoria.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i wil wreck u in any form of fighting.



How about thumb wrestling?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 18, 2007)

thats not fighting.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

danny, you do know that MMA stands for 'man-on-man-action'?

That's why they have open plan showers.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 18, 2007)

mma i s no whee near as gay as bodybuilding


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> mma i s no whee near as gay as bodybuilding



Who are you?  The Roger Ebert of gay?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i wil wreck u in any form of fighting.



your a 17 year old kid calling people out over the internet. stop it. just stop. its just dumb. have you even had a fight yet? im not talking about a 30 second scuffle in the back yard. im talking about an actual fight with rounds and a ref.  you talk like your a hard ass, when your just a beginer. the truth is beginers get hurt because they suck when they think they are a bad ass. chill kid.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 18, 2007)

ur auckign moron. iv  been ion mroe fights than anyone on this board. and if anyof them tried takigns hit to me liek thsi in real lief tey would get fucked up


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> ur auckign moron. iv been ion mroe fights than anyone on this board. and if anyof them tried takigns hit to me liek thsi in real lief tey would get fucked up


 
Are you headbutting your keyboard right now?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> ur auckign moron. iv  been ion mroe fights than anyone on this board. and if anyof them tried takigns hit to me liek thsi in real lief tey would get fucked up




Jerking off angrily doesn't count as fighting.


----------



## highpockets (Oct 18, 2007)

I think Danny is dyslexic. Seriously! I've seen this kind of keyboarding before and he is definitely dipshitlexic!


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

highpockets said:


> I think Danny is dyslexic. Seriously! I've seen this kind of keyboarding before and he is definitely dipshitlexic!


 
He's not.  He just types with his skull.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't get it dude. The only compassionate thing you have ever said was on danny's behalf.


That was the first thing I thought.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2007)

highpockets said:


> I think Danny is dyslexic. Seriously! I've seen this kind of keyboarding before and he is definitely dipshitlexic!



Close!! I think he is just a retard dipshit, who likes a cock in his ass and a cock in his mouth.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 18, 2007)

Hahahahaha, the danny retard megathread is in full swing. I hope this one doesn't run out of steam.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2007)

As long as danny can keep being a retard we have no worries.

And honestly I have never heard of a cure for being a retard.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG, it's been soooo long since we had one of these kinda threads!


----------



## danny81 (Oct 18, 2007)

lol its gunna end soon cuz im very close to eing banned


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> OMG, it's been soooo long since we had one of these kinda threads!


 
They sure are the best sort of threads. By miles.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2007)

"A good manner is the best letter of recommendation among                    strangers. Civility, refinement and gentleness are passports                    to hearts and homes, while awkwardness, coarseness and gruffness                    are met with locked doors and closed hearts".                                                                    Our Deportment. 1881​


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2007)

"Awkwardness of attitude betrays a want of good                          home training..."                                                                                            Rules of Etiquette and                            Home Culture, 1886​


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity". 

-Hanlon's Razor


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 18, 2007)

he shouldn't be banned..dude is funny


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> he shouldn't be banned..dude is funny



I have no plans for it.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2007)

Words Of Wisdom									 							 				 

 1. A day without sunshine is like night.

 2. On the other hand, you have different fingers.

 3. 42.7 percent of all statistics are made up on the spot.

 4. 99 percent of lawyers give the rest a bad name.

 5. Remember, half the people you know are below average.

  6. He who laughs last, thinks slowest.

7. Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.

8. The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese in the trap. 

9. Support bacteria. They're the only culture some people have.

10. A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.

11. Change is inevitable, except from vending machines.

12. If you think nobody cares, try missing a couple of payments.

13. How many of you believe in psycho-kinesis? Raise my hand.

14. OK, so what's the speed of dark?

15. When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

16. Hard work pays off in the future. Laziness pays off now.

17. How much deeper would the ocean be without sponges?

18. Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines

19. What happens if you get scared half to death, twice?

20. Why do psychics have to ask you for your name?

21. Inside every older person is a younger person wondering, "What the hell happened?" 

22. Just remember -- if the world didn't suck, we would all fall off.

23. Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

24. Life isn't like a box of chocolates. It's more like a jar of jalapenos.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 18, 2007)

Is Danny black?

If so, he is the sole reason why racism is so prominent in American culture.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Is Danny black?
> 
> If so, he is the sole reason why racism is so prominent in American culture.



No, he's white.  And now I have to hate white people, too.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> ur auckign moron. iv  been ion mroe fights than anyone on this board. and if anyof them tried takigns hit to me liek thsi in real lief tey would get fucked up



well for one, anyone of us would go to jail for kicking your ass because your underage. other than that. there isnt a person on this forum LW and mino included who wouldnt whip your ass before you were even able to get your hands up.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that he's taken one too many shots to the head.  But I don't think he's been in any fights, either.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No, he's white.  And now I have to hate white people, too.



Well then, Danny is the sole reason why white people suck then.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2007)

ANCIENT CONFUSED WISDOM

* Those who jump off a bridge in Paris are in Seine.
* A backward poet writes inverse.
 * A man's home is his castle, in a manor of speaking.
* Dijon vu - the same mustard as before.
* Practice safe eating - always use condiments.
 * Shotgun wedding: A case of wife or death.
 * A man needs a mistress just to break the monogamy.
* A hangover is the wrath of grapes.
 * Dancing cheek-to-cheek is really a form of floor play.
* Does the name Pavlov ring a bell?
* Condoms should be used on every conceivable occasion.
* Reading while sunbathing makes you well red.
* When two egotists meet, it's an I for an I.
* A bicycle can't stand on its own because it is two tired.
* What's the definition of a will? (It's a dead giveaway.)
* Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.
* In democracy your vote counts. In feudalism your count votes.
* She was engaged to a boyfriend with a wooden leg but broke it off.
 * A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion.
* If you don't pay your exorcist, you get repossessed.
* With her marriage, she got a new name and a dress.
 * When a clock is hungry, it goes back four seconds.
* The man who fell into an upholstery machine is fully recovered.
* You feel stuck with your debt if you can't budge it.
* Local Area Network in Australia: the LAN down under.
 * He often broke into song because he couldn't find the key.
* Every calendar's days are numbered.
* A lot of money is tainted - It t'aint yours and it t'aint mine.
* A boiled egg in the morning is hard to beat.
* He had a photographic memory that was never developed.
* A plateau is a high form of flattery.
* A midget fortune-teller who escapes from prison is a small medium at large.
* Those who get too big for their britches will be exposed in the end.
* Once you've seen one shopping center, you've seen a mall.
 * Bakers trade bread recipes on a knead-to-know basis.
* Santa's helpers are subordinate clauses.
* Acupuncture is a jab well done


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2007)

* Those who get too big for their britches will be exposed in the end.

this one is funny when you consider low riding pants.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think that he's taken one too many shots to the head.  But I don't think he's been in any fights, either.



penis whipped in prison?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> * Those who get too big for their britches will be exposed in the end.
> 
> this one is funny when you consider low riding pants.



Well, considering what low riding jeans mean on a guy, I think it would be better worded this way:
_
Those who get too big for their britches will get in the end._


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> penis whipped in prison?


----------



## Mista (Oct 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Jerking off angrily doesn't count as fighting.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 19, 2007)

why'd the thread die? a cease-fire has been called?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 19, 2007)

Has danny been banned yet?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Has danny been banned yet?



No.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No.



with the comedic relief this thread has provided im hoping danny is around a long time


----------



## Yanick (Oct 19, 2007)

I was gonna make fun of danny, but when he sent me a pic of himself after wrestling practice i'm gonna apologize and ask him to show me mercy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Danny, where do you hang out?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 19, 2007)

my fav spot to chill is st nick wit my boyz. and dat b-ball court near school street proj in yonkers


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> my fav spot to chill is st nick wit my boyz. and dat b-ball court near school street proj in yonkers


Yonkers? Close to Mclean?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 19, 2007)

mclean park? idk ive heard of it. im nto sure the name of the park


----------



## danny81 (Oct 19, 2007)

why do u wanna no? and were do u chill?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

That would be Mclean Ave.
We don't really chill anymore, we just stay home raising the kids.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> where do you hang out?



I roll at IM forums. It's gansta n hrdcore. w3rd.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## danny81 (Oct 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> That would be Mclean Ave.
> We don't really chill anymore, we just stay home raising the kids.



that sux.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> that sux.


 I love it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> That would be Mclean Ave.
> We don't really chill anymore, we just stay home raising the kids.




is danny really fooled by this? does he really think your two different people?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

The reason I ask is so that I can see who you really are.

You can't be white.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> is danny really fooled by this? does he really think your two different people?


I'm not fooling anyone, in fact he thinks it's just one person.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The reason I ask is so that I can see who you really are.
> 
> You can't be white.



i am.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

No way, from the area you mentioned you hang out at...you don't see many whites.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> is danny really fooled by this? does he really think your two different people?


Where do you live?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i am.



people here are mainly giving you crap because it sounds like you are taking the wrong path in life. a kid that wants to grow up to count for anything in this world isn't concerned with whether mouthing razor blades is legal. probably no one here would like anything better than to see you smarten up and head yourself toward a decent life by starting to make good decisions. if people see you fucking your life up and give a shit enough to actually say how fucked up that is they will generally care enough to be supportive and proud when you choose a better path for yourself.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> No way, from the area you mentioned you hang out at...you don't see many whites.



Well, I'm white and I roll at IM all the time. Sometims I evn go inta da nutrition and training threads. Itz rough in dere.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> people here are mainly giving you crap because it sounds like you are taking the wrong path in life. a kid that wants to grow up to count for anything in this world isn't concerned with whether mouthing razor blades is legal. probably no one here would like anything better than to see you smarten up and head yourself toward a decent life by starting to make good decisions. if people see you fucking your life up and give a shit enough to actually say how fucked up that is they will generally care enough to be supportive and proud when you choose a better path for yourself.



True story. Good post.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> people here are mainly giving you crap because it sounds like you are taking the wrong path in life. a kid that wants to grow up to count for anything in this world isn't concerned with whether mouthing razor blades is legal. probably no one here would like anything better than to see you smarten up and head yourself toward a decent life by starting to make good decisions. if people see you fucking your life up and give a shit enough to actually say how fucked up that is they will generally care enough to be supportive and proud when you choose a better path for yourself.


 
There you go.

He reminds me of this kid on my old block who went down the wrong path.
His name is Danny and he has a twin brother who is the opposite of him, Danny is a wigga and his brother is the good one.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Well, I'm white and I roll at IM all the time. Sometims I evn go inta da nutrition and training threads. Itz rough in dere.


Izzo wizzo?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Izzo wizzo?



Yeah, I know... right. I don't think I understand what I said either.


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> seriously, it would be considered a concealed weapon. you'd be in a heap of shit.



I think a blade under 2.5 inches is legal in most states.  Of course, schools are a completely different story, if that is what the thread is about.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> I think a blade under 2.5 inches is legal in most states. Of course, schools are a completely different story, if that is what the thread is about.


Danny wants to know if it's  legal to hide a razor blade in his mouth....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> I think a blade under 2.5 inches is legal in most states.  Of course, schools are a completely different story, if that is what the thread is about.



The Calibre Press Street Survival Newsline FBI Law Enforcement Bulletin,The - Find Articles

Woman slashes her arm in court Deseret News (Salt Lake City) - Find Articles

The mouth is a dangerous place, not just because it can bite

if it's not illegal yet it soon will be i think.

and lastly, why fuck around

*Quality Of Stabbings Down 50 Percent In '96*


Even worse, only 1 in every 72 stabbing deaths last year involved the insertion of the knife between the third and fourth ribs with an upward twisting motion, scraping the blade painfully along the rib bones while piercing the cardiac sac and, ultimately, the heart itself. 
 "When properly executed," DiPino said, "this type of stabbing can actually cause the victim to be lifted off the ground, becoming even more deeply impaled upon the blade by his own weight. This is the sort of thing we need to see more of."


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2007)

_Oh, *damn!*_


----------



## maniclion (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Danny C.  Look what this black guy can do, if you wanna truly be gangsta you gotta be able to do this so your prison mates will respect you...

What a big mouth Video


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Hey Danny C. Look what this black guy can do, if you wanna truly be gangsta you gotta be able to do this so your prison mates will respect you...
> 
> What a big mouth Video


 
He can hide a handgun in there!


----------



## coryf1989 (Mar 24, 2010)

holy fuck, I just read 270 posts and every one of them was worth it. it seems like min0 just keeps getting funnier and funnier too!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2010)

I had fun with this.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2010)

Fuck me Freddy, that shit was over 2 years ago, and it seemed like yesterday. God damn time is moving faster and faster. I'm afraid to go to sleep now, I might be 40 when I wake up.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2010)

Shut up, I'm almoft 40.


Oh fit, I cut myfelf.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Shut up, I'm *almoft* 40.
> 
> 
> *Oh fit, I cut myfelf.*



Danny?


----------



## SYN (Mar 25, 2010)

Lookin like a foo wich yo pants on teh ground.


----------



## middleofwind (Mar 27, 2010)

like in prison break?


----------

